
AI Hype 2019 Countdown – Tesla's Phantom Robotaxi Fleet - johnnyb_61820
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/12/2019-ai-hype-countdown-1-teslas-robotaxis-tales-of-a-phantom-fleet/
======
NotSammyHagar
Mindmatters.ai, never heard of it. Looking at their list of writers, many of
them are associated with the discovery institute, which is pushing various
versions of creationism, so a very questionable set of "science" writers. For
some reason they have many many articles posted on headline news bashing
tesla, so consider this. tesla like any company is worthy of criticism on
various issues of course, just as is the discovery 'institute'.

I agree that Tesla was way too ambitious about getting self driving working,
saying almost every year they are close. Just like google waymo and countless
other companies. It doesn't excuse the hype problem. I doubt a car will have
self driving in less than 10 years.

